# Emerson College P/T Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Part-Time Dispatcher
Institution:
*Emerson College
rqutswtzadurseax*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/28/2017

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Emerson College

Part-Time Dispatcher*

*Description:*
The Police Dispatcher serves as the first point of contact for campus police officers, students, members of the College community and other outside Public Safety agencies.

This position is a part-time role and will be asked to work the following shifts:
Saturday and Sunday 3 PM to 11 PM - total of 16 hours per week.
Pay Rate: $16.77/hr

*Campus Location:* Boston Campus

*Required Knowledge:*
Must have excellent organizational and communication skills , PC skills, and the ability to handle confidential information.

*Preferred/Desirable Knowledge:*
Certified or experienced in LEAPS/CJIS

*Required Prior Work Experience:*
Entry Level

*Diversity Statement:*
Emerson College believes diversity enriches the educational experience by providing students with the opportunity to learn from individuals who may have different backgrounds, experiences, and perspectives. Engagement with diversity in the curriculum, in our co-curricular offerings, and all other aspects of the College enhances the personal and intellectual growth of all members of our campus community. Emerson is committed to strengthening communities, including our workplace, by fostering the development of the intercultural competencies necessary for meaningful citizenship in an increasingly complex, pluralistic society.

*Open Date:* 07/25/2017

*Classification Title:* Intermediate Support

*Salary Grade:* 13

*Job Family:* Support

*Job Duties:*

Receive phone calls as well as walk in reports for emergency , public safety related matters, general college information, facilities management issues, housing questions and lost and found; refer said calls to appropriate departments
Monitor campus wide camera, access and alarm systems via various means.
Documenting all activity in department log.
Issuing cab vouchers as necessary.
Maintain radio communication with officers, dispatch officers to emergency and service calls, monitor BAPERN radio system, and transmit emergency messages to the community through ENS system when required.
Document reported lost IDs, and issue temporary IDs, as necessary, to authorized community members.
Access CJIS/LEAPS terminal for the officers in the field
*To apply, please visit:* www.emerson.edu

jeid-17b7d61a26048c4d95a4f51def36e10e









*Application Information*
Contact:
Emerson College

Online App. Form:
http://apptrkr.com/1056304


----------

